# A question about shooting class



## jato4x4 (May 18, 2009)

I posted this in the 3d forum, I forgot we had a nfaa board. Since I usually shoot NFAA and FAA, figured it'd be better here. 

Some people have told me that using a spott Hogg that has the wire in it will move me from bowhunters freestyle to freestyle. Does anyone here know if this is true or not. I know the rules say 5 fixed reference points, so I though if I only had 4 pins and the wire it would be legal? Just wondering before I buy a new sight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered
> reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its
> bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal


A vertical line is allowed in NFAA competition.

>>-------->


----------



## jato4x4 (May 18, 2009)

Im gonna have to print out a copy of the rules for them I guess. Thanks for pointing that out, it never clicked when I was reading it last night.


----------



## jato4x4 (May 18, 2009)

Actually I read the FAA rules and they have omitted that line. So i guess it is illegal for FAA shoots. The FAA rule reads as:
1. (5)Five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered reference points. Sighting reference points, string peep and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes, clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the pints of reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may be used 

2. Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.

3. It will not be mandatory in this style of shooting to provide for other than one division for men and one division for women.

4. Pinguards mounted on the sight, and levels mounted anywhere will be legal in this style of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these items that could be used for sighting.

5. There shall be no device, mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow rest and/or cushion plungers. Any part of the arrow rest extending more than 1/4 inch above the arrow shaft is deemed illegal.

6. A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than 1/2 inch above or below the arrow nock when at full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal.

7. One anchor point only is permitted.

8. All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.

9. Brush buttons, string silencers, no less than 12 inches above or below the nocking point, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, may be used. No forked stabilizer or any counter balance will be legal.

10. An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round.

11. The pylon (string clearance bar) will be allowed in this style of shooting if it is not located in the sight window. 


Ive sent a email to one of the guys in charge to make sure. But Im thinking that per the FAA rules it will move me to Freestyle.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Your Spot-Hogg sight should still be legal, definately for any sectional or national event.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The Spot Hogg sights have been legally used for many years in NFAA competitions. In any NFAA (for example; NFAA state championship or Sectional) event hosted by the FAA the Spot Hogg sight is legal.


----------



## jato4x4 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, i forgot to update this. Yesterday the pres and scretary both told me that they use NFAA rules, so its legal. Only thing it would be legal for is the NAFAC that we have in December. Thanks for everyones replies though


----------

